# رسالة الي كل اب وام



## candy shop (23 مارس 2008)

*رسالة الي كل اب وام 



الأولاد: بركة عظيمة، ومسئولية أعظم

رب الولد في طريقه فمتى شاخ أيضاً لا يحيد عنه. 

الأولاد بركة وعطية من الرب (مزمور 127: 3)، ولكنهم أيضاً مسئولية جسيمة ومن هنا جاءت أهمية أن ندرك أننا، كآباء وأمهات، وكلاء على عطايا الله ووزناته ولسنا ملاكاً لها. 
وكوكلاء، علينا أن نطلب مشيئة الله وإرادته لأولادنا وأن ندربهم ونربيهم في هذا الاتجاه ونعلمهم الصواب من الخطأ ونقدم لهم المحبة الغير مشروطة ونمنحهم الحرية عندما يكبرون لكي يسلكون الطريق الذي يختارونه. علينا أن نساعدهم لكي يكونوا ما أرادهم الله أن يكونوا عليه في المسيح. 

ويعتبر التأديب الصحيح المتفق مع كلمة الله مهم جداً لتنشئة الأولاد تنشئة صحيحة ولكن إن اتبعنا أسلوباً لا يتفق مع كلمة الله في التأديب، فهذا أسوء بكثير من عدم تأديبنا لهم. 

وكآباء، تكون لكلماتنا تأثيراً بالغاً وباقياً على أولادنا، لذلك علينا أن ننتبه حتى نبني أولادنا بالكلمات التي تخرج من أفواهنا، فلا نحبطهم أو نفشلهم. علينا أيضاً أن نصلي طالبين من الروح القدس أن يعيننا على تربيتهم وتدريبهم في طرق الله لا طرق العالم. 

وتذكر أننا إن ربينا أولادنا في الطريق الصحيح وهم صغار، فسوف نجني ثماراً جيداً فيما بعد. 


صل هذه الكلمات: 

"أيها الآب، فهمني مشيئتك من نحو أولادي حتى أتمكن من تربيتهم في هذا الاتجاه. في اسم يسوع، آمين."

منقوول


ناس كتير يا اخوتي نفسهم في طفل وربنا لم يسمح لهم 
****** علشان كده ممكن ديه تكون رسالة لينا علشان نحافظ علي الوزنة اللي ربنا اعطاها لنا 
فرجاء اللأب والأم : كونوا الصديق والحبيب والمعلم والأخ و..... و اخيرا الأب والأم 
حتي ننجح في ما اعطاه لنا الله ونستطيع ان نحاسبهم لابد ان نكون مثال قوي *​


----------



## وليم تل (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*

فرجاء اللأب والأم : كونوا الصديق والحبيب والمعلم والأخ و..... و اخيرا الأب والأم 
حتي ننجح في ما اعطاه لنا الله ونستطيع ان نحاسبهم لابد ان نكون مثال قوي 
حقا كاندى 
حتى ننجح كأباء وأمهات لابد ان تتولد بيننا 
وبين ابنائنا وبناتنا صداقة 
وشكرا على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*



وليم تل قال:


> فرجاء اللأب والأم : كونوا الصديق والحبيب والمعلم والأخ و..... و اخيرا الأب والأم
> حتي ننجح في ما اعطاه لنا الله ونستطيع ان نحاسبهم لابد ان نكون مثال قوي
> حقا كاندى
> حتى ننجح كأباء وأمهات لابد ان تتولد بيننا
> ...



ميرسى على ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك يا وليم​


----------



## مينا 188 (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*

*الابناء فى الصغر كالزرعة التى يجب ان تروى جيدا وتراعى وتقوم لانها اذا نمت بطريقة خاطئة ستنمو معوجة ومن الصعب ان يتم تعديلها ولو حاولت ذللك عنوة ستكسر هذه الزرعة 
فيجب على الاب والام ان يهتموا بهذه الزرعة فى حداثتها 
شكرا كاندى على مواضيعك الجميلة  *​


----------



## candy shop (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*



مينا 188 قال:


> *الابناء فى الصغر كالزرعة التى يجب ان تروى جيدا وتراعى وتقوم لانها اذا نمت بطريقة خاطئة ستنمو معوجة ومن الصعب ان يتم تعديلها ولو حاولت ذللك عنوة ستكسر هذه الزرعة
> فيجب على الاب والام ان يهتموا بهذه الزرعة فى حداثتها
> شكرا كاندى على مواضيعك الجميلة  *​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## **ledia** (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*

سلام  

يا ريت حقا ان نكون بمعنى كل الكلمة الصديق  والحبيب  والمعلم   والمرشد  والاخ  و....................................................... وكل المعاني   اللي  يضع الولد يثق في اهلة

ربي والهي  علمني  كيف اكون قدوة حسنة امام  اولادي  لكي لا اخسر ولا ولد اعاملهم كلهم بنفس المعاملة بدون تمييز

الاولاد  هم وديعة بين ايدينا



شكرا كتير  على الموضوع المهم في حياتنا


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*



**ledia** قال:


> سلام
> 
> يا ريت حقا ان نكون بمعنى كل الكلمة الصديق  والحبيب  والمعلم   والمرشد  والاخ  و....................................................... وكل المعاني   اللي  يضع الولد يثق في اهلة
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*

ميرسى يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*

ميرس موضوع يستحق كل التقدير لا نة لايوجد اهم من اولادنا         ربنا يعطى كل محتاج    المهم اننا نربيهم       صح ويطلعو اولاد بركة   ليرو اعملكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات        امينننننننننن         البنون ميراث من الرب


----------



## candy shop (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رسالة الي كل اب وام*



جورج سعدجرجس قال:


> ميرس موضوع يستحق كل التقدير لا نة لايوجد اهم من اولادنا         ربنا يعطى كل محتاج    المهم اننا نربيهم       صح ويطلعو اولاد بركة   ليرو اعملكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات        امينننننننننن         البنون ميراث من الرب



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

